# Caulking



## lpp (Apr 11, 2006)

I am a few months past my first year in business and doing very well. One thing that concerns me though, is I was using one of Kelly Moore's best caulks last summer and it is already cracking! I have yet to receive a call back on it, but have driven by client's homes and noticed the cracking. Have any of you experienced this and if not what caulk do you use? Locally, I use Sherwin Williams and Kelly Moore...and I have a Home Depot and Lowe's close. I want to to use the best possible caulk that won't be cracking within the year. Any suggestions? Obviously, KM just isn't cutting it. Is SW better? If so...what brand/grade do you use?
LPP


----------



## 4thGeneration (Nov 23, 2006)

lpp said:


> I am a few months past my first year in business and doing very well. One thing that concerns me though, is I was using one of Kelly Moore's best caulks last summer and it is already cracking! I have yet to receive a call back on it, but have driven by client's homes and noticed the cracking. Have any of you experienced this and if not what caulk do you use? Locally, I use Sherwin Williams and Kelly Moore...and I have a Home Depot and Lowe's close. I want to to use the best possible caulk that won't be cracking within the year. Any suggestions? Obviously, KM just isn't cutting it. Is SW better? If so...what brand/grade do you use?
> LPP


I like the 50 year plus caulks. Benjmain-Moore(not sure if related to the KM people) has a caulk called Moorlastic® Lifetime Acrylic Urethane Sealant (465). Really good stuff. Also, Sherwin williams has one called Shermax. Pretty good also, but be careful because sometimes tubes come a little runny for whatever reason, not alot, just every so often. Also, a bit of advice would be to go back and fix that problem. Address the homeowner. Make sure it is not just a failed product. It is on you cut it out recaulk it and touch it up. It will make you credible amongst other homeowners. That to me is a great advertisement and believe me, the homeowner will tell it to the grape vine.


----------



## farrellpainting (Feb 24, 2007)

it might not be the product its self, especially only after 1 yr?

did you apply it vertically or horizontally?

did you prime before and after as recommended?

weather conditions/ proper dry time before it was painted?

moisture level pre prime/caulk/paint what ever your procedure was?

last but certainly not least, check for any possible water damage via leaking roof, gutters, flashing etc... if water intrusion is evident figure out why and explain to the HO that if its not remedied that the caulk will just continue to fall out year after year!it definitly sounds like water damage.


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

lpp said:


> I am a few months past my first year in business and doing very well. One thing that concerns me though, is I was using one of Kelly Moore's best caulks last summer and it is already cracking! I have yet to receive a call back on it, but have driven by client's homes and noticed the cracking. Have any of you experienced this and if not what caulk do you use? Locally, I use Sherwin Williams and Kelly Moore...and I have a Home Depot and Lowe's close. I want to to use the best possible caulk that won't be cracking within the year. Any suggestions? Obviously, KM just isn't cutting it. Is SW better? If so...what brand/grade do you use?
> LPP


what kind of wood was it on? On my exterior cedar jobs I use Vulkem 116. All tho I have used the Ben Moore 55 yrs with sucess, but still perfer a Vulkem caulk for cedar. I know a lot of guys use Quad which is good also.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

55yr elastomeric, from ICI


----------



## Same Old (Mar 9, 2007)

I love those Quad sealants.


----------

